# Attn; at needs your help



## NOV RUT

Hey Folks,
Archery Talk is looking to branch out beyond the
archery and hunting industry for our sponsorships.
If you, or the company you work for would like to
be a sponsor on Archery Talk please contact;

Shawn Hatem
(740) 215-2242
[email protected]
[email protected]
OR PM me. NOV RUT

Thanks,
Shawn


----------

